# Z plow never before seen



## z plower

here is a video link to Z-plow, an attachment for the zspray from LT rich. We made it this winter, patent pending. Take a look and let me know what you think. I have 5 of them working this winter and as you can see they work awsome. Gets done about double what a quad with a plow and salter can do, and about 7 times what a hand shoveler and push salter can do.

So far this winter we have totaled about 500 miles of sidewalk, 1000 gallons of liquid de icer sprayed, and 750 bags of salt spread. A few minor kinks that we needed to work out but all in all it has been a very reliable system.


----------



## TKLAWN

I like it.

Seems to work well for your application.


----------



## absolutely

Looks like a great idea. Almost bought the z-pluger with a blade - just too big.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice machine Its basically like a zero turn mower with an hydraulic plow


----------



## gallihersnow

That's pretty neat.


----------



## rjigto4oje

VERY impressive I hate to ask ok how much


----------



## z plower

rjigto4oje;1888919 said:


> VERY impressive I hate to ask ok how much


It's going to be pretty close to 3,000 installed, but that really isn't bad considering it comes with all the hydros, hitch, lights, ect. And it runs on live hydraulics off the motor so there aren't any electrical components to fail. It works much quicker and stronger than electric pumps and has way less problems. If you look into the cost of an ATV plow, lift winch (no down pressure), no power angle, nowhere near the maneuverability, and then try to put a salter on the back of that quad with all the problems and mounting that comes along with it, and the quad isn't stainless steel, This setup is really pretty reasonable. Plus most bigger companies already have a z spray but not a quad. There is a. Aerator attachment that goes on the front for the summer too but I didn't post that


----------



## rjigto4oje

z plower;1888972 said:


> It's going to be pretty close to 3,000 installed, but that really isn't bad considering it comes with all the hydros, hitch, lights, ect. And it runs on live hydraulics off the motor so there aren't any electrical components to fail. It works much quicker and stronger than electric pumps and has way less problems. If you look into the cost of an ATV plow, lift winch (no down pressure), no power angle, nowhere near the maneuverability, and then try to put a salter on the back of that quad with all the problems and mounting that comes along with it, and the quad isn't stainless steel, This setup is really pretty reasonable. Plus most bigger companies already have a z spray but not a quad. There is a. Aerator attachment that goes on the front for the summer too but I didn't post that


your right its cool i don't get out of the truck most of the time but that would be great for our sidewalk crews wait the guy i work 4 is cheap


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who do I contact? 

I just fell in love.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Looks hard on the hydros.


----------



## newhere

That thing is pretty darn nice. Z-spray doesn't allready make one?


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;1889030 said:


> Who do I contact?
> 
> I just fell in love.


X2. I've got an extra z spray just sitting in a corner that needs this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BTW, I am serious.


----------



## z plower

Green grass is my company, in caledonia mi. I think LT RICH may be selling them direct before long (hopefully) but until then I am selling them and making them myself. 

The hydros are more than adequate, there are two separate pressure reliefs built in the system and we have shear pins for the angle cylinder to minimize the stress on the hydros, but I have a machine now that is going to get its 4th motor put in next week and it has not had a single hydraulic component replaced yet. It has not had a plow on it the whole time but it is 10 years old and has been working for the entire season all 10 of those years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What's the lead time for getting one setup?


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;1889062 said:


> What's the lead time for getting one setup?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maclawnco;1889084 said:


>


You're too far away.

And you're from Ohio.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;1889091 said:


> You're too far away.
> 
> And you're from Ohio.


Tell you what, buy the plow, put it on our extra z spray and I'll tell you how great it is!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure, I'll pick it up for you when it's ready.

They can't be more than a few miles from me.


----------



## z plower

Mark Oomkes;1889062 said:



> What's the lead time for getting one setup?


I could have one installed on your machine and operational in about a week. I have quite a few parts for them stocked because it is new and I am warrantying anything that breaks for a year. I am ordering more parts as I get orders but the hydros and stainless is expensive so I only have enough for 3 more machines now. I have 5 currently working but they are all spoken for. When we first made it nobody thought it would work so we had spares but after the first snow and they worked so well I had them booked up right away  Im just really happy we had an idea, pursued it, and it actually works!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just noticed that it was on an intermediate. 

Will it work on a Max?

Will you be in the office tomorrow?


----------



## Maclawnco

z plower;1889106 said:


> I could have one installed on your machine and operational in about a week. I have quite a few parts for them stocked because it is new and I am warrantying anything that breaks for a year. I am ordering more parts as I get orders but the hydros and stainless is expensive so I only have enough for 3 more machines now. I have 5 currently working but they are all spoken for. When we first made it nobody thought it would work so we had spares but after the first snow and they worked so well I had them booked up right away  Im just really happy we had an idea, pursued it, and it actually works!


I asked Shane to make this for me 2 years ago. Said it wouldn't work. Good on you for getting it done. We'll be a customer.


----------



## z plower

Mark Oomkes;1889111 said:


> Just noticed that it was on an intermediate.
> 
> Will it work on a Max?
> 
> Will you be in the office tomorrow?


Yes it will work better on a mad because they have more traction, same frame and hydros. I will be around tomorrow call or email me and you can come run one and see it in person if you like


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1889048 said:


> BTW, I am serious.


Go into the Kitchen and ask the CFO for some cash for that.......I bet its a Big NO.............:laughing:

Btw....That thing really is cool............:salute:


----------



## Maclawnco

Defcon 5;1889119 said:


> Go into the Kitchen and ask the CFO for some cash for that.......I bet its a Big NO.............:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

Maclawnco;1889136 said:


>


''''''''''''''''''''''':laughing:...................


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1889119 said:


> Go into the Kitchen and ask the CFO for some cash for that.......I bet its a Big NO.............:laughing:
> 
> Btw....That thing really is cool............:salute:


She'll be fine with it.

No need to ask, I can just tell her.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

z plower;1889117 said:


> Yes it will work better on a mad because they have more traction, same frame and hydros. I will be around tomorrow call or email me and you can come run one and see it in person if you like


Thanks, I'll be in touch.


----------



## viper881

Great idea and design! Looks like you will be selling a lot more in the future!


----------



## STARSHIP

This plow looks awesome! How about mounting on a Junior, or Junior36 (the new style)? Now if that blade is easy to take on and off, how about a power broom attachment? You can use my idea, just cut me in on the royalties.


----------



## z plower

The junior and junior 36 would both work too, and it does attach quickly. I may take one off and put it on a video to show ya but it takes less than 5 minutes. The only problem with the jr and 36" model is the tires are small and that would limit traction. Not really a big deal though because any machine that gets the setup really needs a set of winter tires to operate at its best anyway. We have two machines working with turf tires and it does work but the ATV tires give about double the traction. A set of 8" rims is cheap and the tires are a little over 200.00 so it's not cheap but what is with plowing snow LOL


----------



## STARSHIP

One more quick question. What is the plow width? I really would like to see one, so if you care to share your location, maybe we could swing by to check it out.


----------



## z plower

STARSHIP;1889655 said:


> One more quick question. What is the plow width? I really would like to see one, so if you care to share your location, maybe we could swing by to check it out.


I have two 60" plows and 6 52" plows (I have some spare plows). The 60" plows are too big but the 52" doesn't do a 5 foot walk in one pass, so we are putting a 60" rubber cutting edge on the 52" plows and that works great. For big snows it only carries 52" because the pile spills over the cutting edge (which is what we want anyways, the machine has a tougher time in big snow with the 60" plow). On lighter snows though it will stay under the edge and you can clear 60" in one pass which is perfect. Also the rubber sticking past the edge gives us the ability to squeegee clean along doors, under the bumpers of cars, up to signs and posts, ect without damaging anything because the rubber will flex.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not feeling good this morning, I'll see how this afternoon goes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;1889738 said:


> Not feeling good this morning, I'll see how this afternoon goes.


Up late on PS?

Where did that thread go anyways?


----------



## Banksy

I cringed as that thing went by those parked cars that close at that speed. Cool gadget.


----------



## xgiovannix12

1olddogtwo;1889798 said:


> Up late on PS?
> 
> Where did that thread go anyways?


Thread got deleted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;1889798 said:


> Up late on PS?
> 
> Where did that thread go anyways?


Look who was involved, that thread didn't have snowballs chance. Lol


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mark Oomkes;1890115 said:


> Look who was involved, that thread didn't have snowballs chance. Lol


Lol snowballs chance


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;1890115 said:


> Look who was involved, that thread didn't have snowballs chance. Lol


That was a good thread.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

xgiovannix12;1890137 said:


> Lol snowballs chance


Disappeared faster than the buffalo snow


----------



## z plower

Maybe this should be a new thread, but I should mention that the plow goes on a quick attach system we developed and there are other attachments that go on it too. I'll take some decent pictures when I get a chance. The plow setup like I mentioned is about 3,000 but the breakdown of that is 2,300 for the quick attach system and hydros and another 700 for the plow. Once you have the quick attach system on the machine the only thing to buy for other attachments is the attachment itself, and they are pretty cheap because they don't need tires, hitch, ect. The attachments are:

Small disk plow, works up and loosens tough soil to prep for seed

Soil Prep rake, works up finish graded soil and bare spots in existing thin lawns to prep for seed. This thing works awesome, especially considering you can spread seed while you rake making it a one pass seeding. We have done some overseedings with it and it works the dirt without tearing up too much of the lawn, and on bare dirt is really does a nice job in one pass

Core aerator, the exact same aerator that goes on the Z plugger we modified to fit this system. I used it for about a month this fall and it works really slick. Almost the same as a plugger but it's 1/6th the cost, can be taken on and off in one second (just slide the aerator reel in the tube, the hitch system can stay on the machine when fertilizing and spraying, doesn't get in the way at all). The thing I love about this is I can do my fertilizer route for the day and if one lawn needs an aeration I just grab the aerator head from the bed of the truck, slip it on the machine, and aerate the lawn. When done pull it off the machine and continue fertilizing for the day.

Bark Bucket, this is still in the works. It will only carry 150lbs of bark but how sweet to drive up the gate of a trailer, scoop a bucket of bark, drive it across the lawn at 8mph and dump it. No more wheelbarrels, no more scooping out of a trailer into wheel barrels, no damage to the lawn from driving around like a skid steer would do.


----------



## z plower

a little 30 second clip of the soil prep rake. It works well on finish graded soil but works great on thin lawn areas too. We uses something similar in the past but it didn't work at all because it was a tow behind unit. This attachment system holds it steady so it doesn't bounce around or flex and you can control the amount of down pressure


----------



## tmoyer

That thing is awesome. Fast and nimble for all of the tight areas and scrapes clean. I will be looking into one of these for next year.


----------



## dirtnazi

What does the whole package cost ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maclawnco;1889046 said:


> X2. I've got an extra z spray just sitting in a corner that needs this.


Neener neener, mine is going to Eric on Monday, I'll be sure to let you know how it works.


----------



## born2farm

For someone who is not involved with landscaping how much does the z spray itself cost?

How are its capabilities spreading salt/liquid?

Looks like a sweet little machine. Wondering if the cost is justifiable for snow only


----------



## Mark Oomkes

born2farm;1892681 said:


> For someone who is not involved with landscaping how much does the z spray islet cost?
> 
> How are its capabilities spreading salt/liquid?
> 
> Looks like a sweet little machine. Wondering if the cost is justifiable for snow only


Based on the videos and what Eric told me, absolutely.

Not sure on the Intermediate, but the Z Max is about $10K.

Eric, looks like I will be needing that 60" blade, the Max is 52" outside tire width.


----------



## z plower

Mark Oomkes;1892690 said:


> Based on the videos and what Eric told me, absolutely.
> 
> Not sure on the Intermediate, but the Z Max is about $10K.
> 
> Eric, looks like I will be needing that 60" blade, the Max is 52" outside tire width.


Sounds good, I'll get it out of the barn and set up. Thanks for checking into that, I'm excited to put the setup on a max, I think it will work great


----------



## z plower

born2farm;1892681 said:


> For someone who is not involved with landscaping how much does the z spray islet cost?
> 
> How are its capabilities spreading salt/liquid?
> 
> Looks like a sweet little machine. Wondering if the cost is justifiable for snow only


The z spray is pricey. it's more than worth it if you do the fertilizing in summer but if not it would be tough to justify the cost. On the bright side you can find good used ones for 5,000 easily. I sold a 2010 used sprayer two days ago for 5,000. It runs and works great. We sold it with the plow setup on it so total was 8,000 but that's still in the ballpark of what a quad setup would cost with new plows on a good used quad. Also, there are lots of other attachments for the sprayer other than the plow.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;1892657 said:


> Neener neener, mine is going to Eric on Monday, I'll be sure to let you know how it works.


If I ask nicely, can I come drive it one night?


----------



## Maclawnco

Our spare z spray is a 2012 w 800 hrs that I'd sell for 5k of anyone wants to get into one of these cheaper


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maclawnco;1892768 said:


> If I ask nicely, can I come drive it one night?


Sure, I'll even buy you breakfast.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;1892791 said:


> Sure, I'll even buy you breakfast.


No walk of shame afterwards?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Maclawnco;1892794 said:


> No walk of shame afterwards?


Do what you want, as long as there aren't any 39' fountains involved. :whistling::laughing:


----------



## Maclawnco

Mark Oomkes;1892798 said:


> Do what you want, as long as there aren't any 39' fountains involved. :whistling::laughing:


Shame? Smh. That's pride!


----------



## dirtnazi

If you get one all set up I would like some pics I'm very interested thanks


----------



## z plower

dirtnazi;1892965 said:


> If you get one all set up I would like some pics I'm very interested thanks


You should be able to see it pretty decent in this video, it's posted above


----------



## extremepusher

link that you posted isn't working.


----------



## terrapro

extremepusher;1893146 said:


> link that you posted isn't working.


----------



## EGLC

This is a really sweet evolution of the machine!! I'm currently gettg ready to take my pesticide license so I'll have to look into this next season more!!


----------



## z plower

terrapro;1893151 said:


>


I thought it worked, sorry if it doesn't. Try searching z-spray quick attach system overview


----------



## MajorDave

That is awesome! Got seasick watching it though! LOL


----------



## z plower

MajorDave;1893219 said:


> That is awesome! Got seasick watching it though! LOL


Yea no kidding, I was the one running the machine and still even for me watching the video is rough! Oh well I couldn't find anyone to volunteer to get up at 2am and stand in the cold to watch me plow and tape it... GO PRO it is


----------



## extremepusher

Sweet! Any thoughts for a small blower on qa for blower off the pavement after fertilizing?


----------



## z plower

extremepusher;1893271 said:


> Sweet! Any thoughts for a small blower on qa for blower off the pavement after fertilizing?


Trust me I've shared your frustration many times with blowing off fert pellets! It would be simple to put a hitch tube on a blower and mount it to the machine, but I have not yet been able to figure out a way to mount a blower on the machine that would not get in the way of spreading or spraying and still work well. Let me know if you figure that one out, I'll buy one for sure! In the meantime just wearing a backpack while riding on the machine seems to work pretty decent


----------



## CaptCaveman

Has anyone run clearlane thru the spreader?


----------



## z plower

CaptCaveman;1893476 said:


> Has anyone run clearlane thru the spreader?


What is clearlane? We have run bagged salt and bulk salt, bagged salt works pretty well bulk salt is difficult


----------



## Mark Oomkes

CaptCaveman;1893476 said:


> Has anyone run clearlane thru the spreader?


I wouldn't see an issue as long as it's dry.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

z plower;1893497 said:


> What is clearlane? We have run bagged salt and bulk salt, bagged salt works pretty well bulk salt is difficult


Clearlane is bulk salt treated with mag.

It's going to depend on the prill size just as it does with fertilizer. Smaller is better.


----------



## outdoorimagesct

Maclawnco;1892780 said:


> Our spare z spray is a 2012 w 800 hrs that I'd sell for 5k of anyone wants to get into one of these cheaper


Email me. I'm interested. [email protected]


----------



## z plower

I know the thread is kind of old, but I wanted to post up a little update. We have found that spreading salt through the hopper works fine if you have decent sidewalk salt, but even good sidewalk salt tends to get clumpy or wet in the winter. The solution that has worked great for us is putting a small vibrator on the hopper. Since the vibrator was put on two of our machines we have had very little issue with spreading any type of salt. We are even spreading treated bulk salt through it without much trouble. Good info for anyone else who is using a Z spray to spread sidewalk salt. The vibco DC20 seems to work the best.


----------



## extremepusher

Were did you the vibrator? to the hopper or to the bracket that spinner motor mounts too?


----------



## z plower

Good question, the vibrator goes on the plastic hopper. It would not be good to put it on steel anywhere, too much vibration and I think it could put a lot of stress on the machine and frame with all that vibration. It goes on the side of the hopper below where the hopper bolts onto the frame, just above the slot that the salt flows out of. I also put a piece of silicone between the hopper and the stainless frame that the hopper mounts to in order to isolate the vibrations from the rest of the machine. Without some rubber or silicone in there it still sends a lot of vibration through the machine and is loud. With something between the hopper and the steel it isolates the vibration and makes the vibrator so quiet you can't even hear it when the machine is running.

I'll take a picture and post it up when I get to the machine some time. Difficult to describe in text but once you see it it makes sense


----------



## extremepusher

Well now that the season is close to the end, I'm wondering if anybody has brought a blade and tried one? How did it work? How was it for ice melt?


----------



## cdqat1432

This looks like it would do well for driveways, also. Hopefully, you will still be making these plows in the fall. What is the width on the core aerator? I would probably have to call you in August for that. Right now I have a Ryan tow behind and a turnaer 6 walk behind.


----------



## On a Call

My only thoughts are....

1. It looks like a cold day/night for the operator. When it is 10 outside how long can you be on that thing ?

2. What do you do when you have 6 inches. Does it handle that okay ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher;1977319 said:


> Well now that the season is close to the end, I'm wondering if anybody has brought a blade and tried one? How did it work? How was it for ice melt?


It's a great machine, cut 1 entire person off the route we had it on, most of the time.

It works good on heavier snowfalls, unless you have banks on both sides of the walk. We had to run our 1025 with the blower on a mile long walk like this a couple times.

Works great for spreading bagged product. It got plugged a couple times and the stupid plastic dial for adjusting the opening broke a couple times as well. We didn't do much with liquids despite having the bar installed. Kind of a long story.

Overall, I am thrilled with it. Wouldn't trade it for anything on the route we are using it on. But I wouldn't go without something bigger for those heavier snowfalls, either.

IMO, based on the equipment available for walks right now, I have the best setup I can think of. A subcompact with blower and broom, and the ZPlow. I would never consider a quad for walks again.


----------



## SnoFarmer

On a Call;1980827 said:


> My only thoughts are....
> 
> 1. It looks like a cold day/night for the operator. When it is 10 outside how long can you be on that thing ?


When I hired snow~makers, out of a 8hr shift they were expected to be outside at night in sub zero temps while playing with water for 6hr.

We also started them at $1.50 above minimum wage.
if they were still around when we got done making snow
they recived a seasons pass.


----------



## extremepusher

Mark Oomkes;1980990 said:


> It's a great machine, cut 1 entire person off the route we had it on, most of the time.
> 
> It works good on heavier snowfalls, unless you have banks on both sides of the walk. We had to run our 1025 with the blower on a mile long walk like this a couple times.
> 
> Works great for spreading bagged product. It got plugged a couple times and the stupid plastic dial for adjusting the opening broke a couple times as well. We didn't do much with liquids despite having the bar installed. Kind of a long story.
> 
> Overall, I am thrilled with it. Wouldn't trade it for anything on the route we are using it on. But I wouldn't go without something bigger for those heavier snowfalls, either.
> 
> IMO, based on the equipment available for walks right now, I have the best setup I can think of. A subcompact with blower and broom, and the ZPlow. I would never consider a quad for walks again.


Thanks Mark for the info. Very helpful. Did or are you going to get the aerator head? I be curious how that works. Because now that machine has become a all season machine, which benefits both labor cost & equipment cost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I told Eric to have one for me. 

Do you need a ZPlugr?


----------



## cdqat1432

Mark Oomkes;1980990 said:


> It's a great machine, cut 1 entire person off the route we had it on, most of the time.
> 
> It works good on heavier snowfalls, unless you have banks on both sides of the walk. We had to run our 1025 with the blower on a mile long walk like this a couple times.
> 
> Works great for spreading bagged product. It got plugged a couple times and the stupid plastic dial for adjusting the opening broke a couple times as well. We didn't do much with liquids despite having the bar installed. Kind of a long story.
> 
> Overall, I am thrilled with it. Wouldn't trade it for anything on the route we are using it on. But I wouldn't go without something bigger for those heavier snowfalls, either.
> 
> IMO, based on the equipment available for walks right now, I have the best setup I can think of. A subcompact with blower and broom, and the ZPlow. I would never consider a quad for walks again.


Mark, did you buy the 60"? I think the video was of his 52. It doesn't look very heavy, which made me wonder how durable it would be. That guy just picked it up and slid it in the receiver tube. As far as the operator, I don't think he would be any worse off than the shovelers.


----------



## extremepusher

Thanks, but no. Prefer to have a all in machine. Especially if you can take the head off that easy and store on trailer. Also if a customer ask to have lawn aerated, you can do it right then while your there. No return trip & more profit. Another feature that would be nice is a small broom head for sweep up debris in parking lot from snow piles and sweeping gravel out of lawn areas. But that might be a little too much weight hanging out there.


----------



## cdqat1432

extremepusher;1981035 said:


> Thanks, but no. Prefer to have a all in machine. Especially if you can take the head off that easy and store on trailer. Also if a customer ask to have lawn aerated, you can do it right then while your there. No return trip & more profit. Another feature that would be nice is a small broom head for sweep up debris in parking lot from snow piles and sweeping gravel out of lawn areas. But that might be a little too much weight hanging out there.


Agreed on the versatility. With a 10k machine, you have to do something to make money. As far as the broom, are you suggesting a bobcat style rotating broom? I know I saw one that looks like a giant push broom that seemed to work ok. They had models for skids, tow motors and trucks.


----------



## extremepusher

A small (maybe 12" to 14" dia) hyd rotating broom is what I was thinking. would have to have another pump to run it.


----------



## cdqat1432

extremepusher;1981042 said:


> A small (maybe 12" to 14" dia) hyd rotating broom is what I was thinking. would have to have another pump to run it.


Yes, rotary hydraulics required a high flow motor. There might be a horse power issue though


----------



## EPM

Anyone know it these are still being made or have the contact info on how to get ahold of someone making them?


----------



## absolutely

Copied off YouTube - 4 weeks ago. Yes we are making them and selling them currently. We have not set up any advertising yet, but they have been moving along pretty well just from word of mouth. If you would like more info just give me a call at 616-889-0514 or email at [email protected]


----------



## EPM

Thanks!


----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a great machine, cut 1 entire person off the route we had it on, most of the time.
> 
> It works good on heavier snowfalls, unless you have banks on both sides of the walk. We had to run our 1025 with the blower on a mile long walk like this a couple times.
> 
> Works great for spreading bagged product. It got plugged a couple times and the stupid plastic dial for adjusting the opening broke a couple times as well. We didn't do much with liquids despite having the bar installed. Kind of a long story.
> 
> Overall, I am thrilled with it. Wouldn't trade it for anything on the route we are using it on. But I wouldn't go without something bigger for those heavier snowfalls, either.
> 
> IMO, based on the equipment available for walks right now, I have the best setup I can think of. A subcompact with blower and broom, and the ZPlow. I would never consider a quad for walks again.


mark, couple years later, do you still like it? We have an older Zspray and I showed the boss the video yesterday and he was ready to cut a check then and there


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> mark, couple years later, do you still like it? We have an older Zspray and I showed the boss the video yesterday and he was ready to cut a check then and there


Same pros and cons still apply. Keep it oof long walks on heavy snows or with banks built up and there is nothing better (other than maybe a SSV). Small areas, lots of backdragging from doorways, tight turns there is nothing better.

I'm getting my new one setup the end of October.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## GrassManKzoo

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 173700


Are you using liquid? If so what nozzles /pressure are you using


----------



## delcosnow1

I just picked up a 2006 z max at auction, I am looking to add the plow, how much was the kit? I have a 55" atv plow and was gonna add it myself.


----------



## Nick B

Just got a quote on a 52in blade for mine $3500.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

And as of about 6 weeks ago, he won't ship the plows. Have to go to him to have them install it.


----------



## Nick B

Yes, we are about 12 hours away and we are going to drive up and have 2 mounted up. He said he would ship them but he kinda said for what it would cost he would rather have us drive up and have him mount them. About the same money he said.


----------



## delcosnow1

Dam, where is he located? That's prob not gonna happen gonna have to fab it up myself


----------



## Nick B

He's in Grand Rapids, Michigan I'm in Sioux Falls, South Dakota. He was willing to just ship them just a little hesitant on it. We've bought a lot of Ebling back blades also and they're out of Grand Rapids also, so we thought we would just drive up and get those mounted up and maybe go see the guys at Ebling.


----------



## delcosnow1

Yea I'm near Philly. Way to far. I will have to build a setup unless he's willing to ship it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GrassManKzoo said:


> Are you using liquid? If so what nozzles /pressure are you using


Not really, but we need to.

You can either have Eric add a boom or build your own that comes oot behind the drive tires. We did just a little. It's a priority this year.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

My sidewalk guys are already arguing over who gets to run it.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> My sidewalk guys are already arguing over who gets to run it.
> View attachment 190951


How come there's no carbide edge on that plow??...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> How come there's no carbide edge on that plow??...


Give it time...I've only owned it 24 hours

:laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> My sidewalk guys are already arguing over who gets to run it.
> View attachment 190951


I know it's a max but move the battery if you can... Put my intermediates in the bag carrier on one side enclosed in battery box... Connections get trashed down there...


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> Give it time...I've only owned it 24 hours
> 
> :laugh:


It's nice you have people fighting to use it...I think I would rather go be a greeter at Walmart than stand on one of those for hours on end in the cold and snow...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> It's nice you have people fighting to use it...I think I would rather go be a greeter at Walmart than stand on one of those for hours on end in the cold and snow...


It beats a shovel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> My sidewalk guys are already arguing over who gets to run it.
> View attachment 190951


Is this in addition to the SSV?

And why not another SSV?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Thanks for the tip @Ajlawn1



Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this in addition to the SSV?
> 
> And why not another SSV?


It's going to sit on a dedicated account. All the walks on this site are pushed into parking areas and plowed away with something bigger at night, and during the day we have enough area to work with that it should be fine. Constant service site, generally no more than 1-2" of snow at a time. Couldn't justify 15k for an SSV when the Z Spray is already here and the plow for it is 3650, given the site it's going to be on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Thanks for the tip @Ajlawn1


What tip?



John_DeereGreen said:


> It's going to sit on a dedicated account. All the walks on this site are pushed into parking areas and plowed away with something bigger at night, and during the day we have enough area to work with that it should be fine. Constant service site, generally no more than 1-2" of snow at a time.


Sounds like the exact type of work I told you it would work on.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> What tip?
> 
> Sounds like the exact type of work I told you it would work on.


Relocating the battery.

Yes, and your experience and advice was about 95% of why I finally did it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> It's nice you have people fighting to use it...I think I would rather go be a greeter at Walmart than stand on one of those for hours on end in the cold and snow...


Please keep your day job...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> It's nice you have people fighting to use it...I think I would rather go be a greeter at Walmart than stand on one of those for hours on end in the cold and snow...


Keep us up-to-date

https://wgntv.com/2019/02/27/walmart-is-getting-rid-of-greeters-worrying-the-disabled/


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Keep us up-to-date
> 
> https://wgntv.com/2019/02/27/walmart-is-getting-rid-of-greeters-worrying-the-disabled/


My application was rejected...It was listed on my resume that I'm a retired Yard Monkey...They said I was under qualified and don't wanna spend the money to train me to their standards


----------



## Yonish99

z plower said:


> here is a video link to Z-plow, an attachment for the zspray from LT rich. We made it this winter, patent pending. Take a look and let me know what you think. I have 5 of them working this winter and as you can see they work awsome. Gets done about double what a quad with a plow and salter can do, and about 7 times what a hand shoveler and push salter can do.
> 
> So far this winter we have totaled about 500 miles of sidewalk, 1000 gallons of liquid de icer sprayed, and 750 bags of salt spread. A few minor kinks that we needed to work out but all in all it has been a very reliable system.


Is this available


----------



## Yonish99

How much. I'm from northern Illinois


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yes it is still available. 

Need to call.


----------



## Yonish99

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes it is still available.
> 
> Need to call.


What is your contact info


----------



## Yonish99

Yonish99 said:


> What is your contact info


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Eric @ Green Grass in Caledonia, MI


----------

